# 1960 Schwinn Panther III



## ohdeebee (Jun 6, 2011)

A customer brought this in today. Said he bought it for $30 and was wondering if he got a good deal. I jokingly told him I would double his money. A little bit of negotiating later and its mine! Horn is seized up but everything else is pretty sweet. Starburst badge, red band kickback, both racks, etc.


----------



## JRE (Jun 6, 2011)

Nice bike. Want to double you're money?


----------



## ohdeebee (Jun 6, 2011)

Haha! You don't even know how much I paid!


----------



## JRE (Jun 6, 2011)

lol Thats true


----------



## Old rim (Jun 7, 2011)

Very nice--Great bike


----------



## mruiz (Jun 7, 2011)

Hey are you taking advantage of people? Just kinding. Nice Panther Can you post pic after the clean up.
 Mitch


----------



## HARPO (Jun 7, 2011)

Wrong pedals and light, but great bike.


----------



## ohdeebee (Jun 7, 2011)

Wrong sprocket also. I am missing the lights but the other parts I do have.


----------

